# Intel I211 Ethernet Paketverlust



## KILLERKRALLE004 (20. August 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade meinen neuen PC zusammen gebaut:
MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi
Ryzen 3700X
Ich habe eine 50k Leitung mit Fritzbox.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Mit meinem neuen PC habe ich in TeamSpeak Paketverlust eingehend sobald ich was Downloade oder Webseiten aufrufe.
Ich hatte mit meinem alten PC H87 Mainboard (Realtek Ethernet) nie Probleme gehabt.

Was ich schon versucht habe:
Alle sonstigen Treiber von Chipsatz Bluetooth installiert
Ethernet Treiber installieren
Ethernet Treiber löschen
Diverse Einstellungen verändert vom Ethernet Controller
Im Heimnetzwerk funktioniert alles Super mit 1Gbit/s


----------



## Kadauz (16. Oktober 2019)

Hast Du eine Lösung gefunden? Ich habe nämlich mit meinem  Asus x370 das gleiche Problem. Beide haben den Intel® I211AT Gigabit LAN controller.

Sobald auch nur ein bißchen konstanter Netzwerktraffic über das Interface geht (Download etc.) habe ich Paketverluste und der Adapter trennt und verbindet sich innerhalb von 1-2 Sekunden neu. Kannst ja mal im event log von Windows schauen, da müsste das drinstehen.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (16. Oktober 2019)

Naja eine Lösung habe ich eigentlich nicht gefunden, außer dass ich bei mir die Paketgröße angepasst habe. Da gibt es einige Anleitungen im Internet, man gibt im cmd einen Befehl ein wo man einen Server anpingt und verschiedene Paketgrößen ausprobiert. Bei mir war die Standard Größe zu groß sodass es zu Paketverlust kommt. Hat es aber letztendlich etwas verbessert.
Aber solch extreme Probleme wie du sie beschreibst hatte ich noch nicht, hast du im Geräte-Manager die Energiesparfunktion vom LAN Controller ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Kadauz (17. Oktober 2019)

Hi, danke für die Rückmeldung. Nach stundenlanger Recherche hab ich das Problem gelöst. Anscheinend hat der 1211AT Controller mit einigen Switches Probleme, die Geschwindigkeit und den Duplex Mode auszuhandeln. Nach einer fixen Konfiguration auf 1GB Full Duplex konnte ich das Problem nachhaltig lösen. Das habe ich über den Gerätemanager unter den Adapter Optionen eingestellt. Eventuell hilft das noch jemandem in Zukunft.


----------

